# Help! newbie chinese gentoo user

## xz_clark

I just installed gentoo on my laptop. Mozilla can't display chinese. I installed gentoo before on one of my desktops and chinese worked fine. But I totally forgot what did I do. And the bad thing is I know nothing about font, i18n stuff.  The only way I can use chinese is through cxterm.

How can I install chinese fonts for x, or just for mozilla. Can I use the fonts that come with cxterm? How to use those fonts? 

Thanks a lot.

----------

## TuxFriend

I am not Chinese, so I'm not sure if this works, but I saw on http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml a cjk USE-flag. On http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/use-howto.xml you see how to use this USE-flag. I think you need to recompile the packages to activate this USE-flag.

TuxFriend

----------

## darktux

 *xz_clark wrote:*   

> I just installed gentoo on my laptop. Mozilla can't display chinese. I installed gentoo before on one of my desktops and chinese worked fine. But I totally forgot what did I do. And the bad thing is I know nothing about font, i18n stuff.  The only way I can use chinese is through cxterm.
> 
> How can I install chinese fonts for x, or just for mozilla. Can I use the fonts that come with cxterm? How to use those fonts? 
> 
> Thanks a lot.

 

On my Mozilla's Character Coding I have the option Chinese.. Do you have this set?

----------

## xz_clark

 *TuxFriend wrote:*   

> I am not Chinese, so I'm not sure if this works, but I saw on http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml a cjk USE-flag. On http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/use-howto.xml you see how to use this USE-flag. I think you need to recompile the packages to activate this USE-flag.
> 
> TuxFriend

 

Yes, I do use "CJK" flag. But I guess that's for some applications. It has nothing to do with font and localization.

----------

## xz_clark

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On my Mozilla's Character Coding I have the option Chinese.. Do you have this set?

 

Yes. I have that character coding, but it's just there's no font available for chinese.

----------

## Tinlong

emerge arphicfonts

----------

## allen1970

Go to www.linuxsir.org to find solutions about CHinese howto.

----------

## faint

 *allen1970 wrote:*   

> Go to www.linuxsir.org to find solutions about CHinese howto.

 

yes,You can find Chinese issues on the following web site:

http://www.linuxfans.org

http://www.linuxsir.org.  :Wink: 

----------

## bennyc

acutally... You can emerge twmoefont 

in x11-misc 

it's created by Taiwanese ministry of education..

pretty fonts  :Smile: 

----------

## dalin

 *bennyc wrote:*   

> acutally... You can emerge twmoefont 
> 
> in x11-misc 
> 
> it's created by Taiwanese ministry of education..
> ...

 

does it include gb18030 or gb2312 font?

----------

## rounin

Also, to get Chinese input,

emerge glibc with USE="cjk nls" added to make.conf... That way you'll get locale.

----------

## quakey

how to display chinese characters in gnome terminal??? thank you.

----------

## ww9rivers

 *dalin wrote:*   

>  *bennyc wrote:*   acutally... You can emerge twmoefont 
> 
> in x11-misc 
> 
> it's created by Taiwanese ministry of education..
> ...

 

I believe it does. I got both GB and BIG5 Chinese display after installing that package.

----------

## zuoliang_hou

 *dalin wrote:*   

>  *bennyc wrote:*   acutally... You can emerge twmoefont 
> 
> in x11-misc 
> 
> it's created by Taiwanese ministry of education..
> ...

 

"emerge arphicfonts" then type "fc-cache -f -v", then your mozilla should be able to display chinese fonts, both for GB2312 and Big5.

----------

